# LAD and Diagonal branch question



## djrumery (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a debate regarding whether the diagonal branch off the LAD constitutes an additional vessel or if it is considered the same.  Can someone clarify that for me?  Still new and need some help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

There coronary arteries that are recognized as the main arteries of the heart, LAD,RCA and LC. The diagonals that come off the LAD are not considered additional vessels but part of the LAD. This rule follows the same for the PDA and obtuse marginals. You should be able to find this information on the CMS website or on your carrier's website. 

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

